# Bittersweet!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I got a decent doe last Tuesday in the heat! Nice to stock the freezer! I was getting a bunch of pictures of small bucks, decent bucks, and does but one real nice 8 pt kept showing up. I couldn't hunt that stand site until I got a straight west wind or N. West wind. Apple trees are loaded this year and this spot was no exception! Monday I got that west wind and after work headed on in and climbed up. I kept thinking the deer were going to come out of the swamp in front of me or from the left... It was about 6 when I checked over my left shoulder behind me and saw a buck coming straight in! I got stood up and grabbed my bow but still didn't know which one he was... He stood with his head behind a tree at 30 yards for about two minutes then turned around and walked away! That's when I saw it was the 8! I threw out a Couple desperation grunts then saw him disappear... 2 minutes later I see a buck coming back in but it was a smaller 9 pt, but right behind him was the 8! Might heart was pounding out of my chest! As soon as the shot presented itself I somehow calmed myself drew back and put that arrow right through the center of his heart! That's the first buck that I got pictures of and said I wanted to shoot and accomplished my goal! The bittersweet part of it is I am done chasing whitetails this year and I was only on stand 4 evenings! Gonna miss the time in the stand! Here is a pic of him and when I figure out how to get the trail can pics up here I will get them up too!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Im thinkin on getting into the hunting for the 1st time and I can see how bitter sweet it must be. Congrats though, great story. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice buck...love the tine length.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

very nice deer, looks like mine a couple years ago but yours does not look like any of the tines are broke. Again very nice. You could drag yourself out to the woods just to sit and watch or help your buddies, could buy another tag.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats! You'll have to waterfowl or upland hunt now! I understand how your feeling- I shot my buck last year in the second weekend.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I am going to keep on scouting and try and get my dad a deer. He hasn't gotten one in a few years and just never know how long he will be able to keep at it! It will be nice to share a blind with him for sure! I missed a huge 6 pt out there last year in the second to last week... Don't have any proof that he is still around but it would be awesome if he could get a buck like that while I was out with him!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice long tined buck for sure. Congrats, hope you get a deer with your Dad too.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

great buck, got to feel good about a plan coming together.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice buck. Congratulations!


----------

